# Well, here's my #'s finally!!!!!!



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Jeremy is the man!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Good numbers, did you go with the mods listed in this post?



marathonman said:


> I'm calling next week to most likely order the cam package from HPE. Comes with cam, retainers, springs,rods,lingenfelter cai,underdrive pulley,kooks 1 7/8" LT's,msd wires and plugs for I think $2350. They claim 410-420 at the wheels after a tune. We'll see soon I hope!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what mods there buddy


----------



## SpaceCoast (Dec 30, 2004)

EEZ GOAT said:


> what mods there buddy


:agree


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes.....went with the HPE-S package and opted for the American Racing LT's and Jeremy ported my factory intake. Steven at HPE, and Nick at AR were both very awesome to deal with! Took me awhile to get all my parts, but well worth the wait. Car idles right around 1k. No cats, went with the x-pipe, and already had the super 40's. Sounds like a car should sound!!!!!!


----------



## Cordachine (Oct 1, 2006)

Great numbers!:cheers 
Did your mods still come in at the price you were thinking of, or did you end up paying more?


----------

